# Fisher plow relay clicking but no movement



## chowda633 (Feb 3, 2011)

Its not a plow side issue worked fine on one of my other trucks, controller shorted out due to someone installing wrong fuse. Put a working controller in and tested a million things including the power getting to the pump. And still nothing. Relay just clicks. 

Now when I hit the buttons on the plow controller the right blinker comes on and the high beams light activates to? Never seen anything like this. I am assuming a short somewhere but I don't even know where to look. I even swapped the 2 relays on the harness with another truck as well. 

Only thing I have not tried yet is swapping the solenoid out. Figure I would try that tmw am. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

chowda633;2041308 said:


> Its not a plow side issue worked fine on one of my other trucks, controller shorted out due to someone installing wrong fuse. Put a working controller in and tested a million things including the power getting to the pump. And still nothing. Relay just clicks.
> 
> Now when I hit the buttons on the plow controller the right blinker comes on and the high beams light activates to? Never seen anything like this. I am assuming a short somewhere but I don't even know where to look. I even swapped the 2 relays on the harness with another truck as well.
> 
> Only thing I have not tried yet is swapping the solenoid out. Figure I would try that tmw am. Anyone have any ideas?


Start by testing the plow side of solenoid for power. Not sure what to say about blinker and high beams. Trace the wires and look for any damage.


----------



## chowda633 (Feb 3, 2011)

kimber750;2041313 said:


> Start by testing the plow side of solenoid for power. Not sure what to say about blinker and high beams. Trace the wires and look for any damage.


Thanks, I used a test light and had my buddy hit some buttons and power came on at the pump after the solenoid when he was hitting the buttons but no up down left or right.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

chowda633;2041314 said:


> Thanks, I used a test light and had my buddy hit some buttons and power came on at the pump after the solenoid when he was hitting the buttons but no up down left or right.


And it worked on a different truck?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

, controller shorted out due to someone installing wrong fuse

Huh. Little more info on this?
What "relays" did you swap?
Do you have a good ground for the plow, on the truck?


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

Are the battery cables hooked up?


----------



## chowda633 (Feb 3, 2011)

kimber750;2041318 said:


> And it worked on a different truck?


Yes plow worked fine on a different truck. Hooked the plow up to another F250 and everything worked fine. I did that to rule out any issues with the plow itself.


----------



## chowda633 (Feb 3, 2011)

dieselss;2041366 said:


> , controller shorted out due to someone installing wrong fuse
> 
> Huh. Little more info on this?
> What "relays" did you swap?
> Do you have a good ground for the plow, on the truck?


Yes I have a fishstick fisher controller for the F250 that is not working. The first issue I was having with this F250 was the controller was not powering up. I took the controller apart and the board was burned. I followed the power wire that controls the controller and there was a large fuse installed instead of the one recommended by fisher.

I put the right fuse in and put a completely different controller in the truck and now the joystick powers up and all I get is a click at the relay under the hood when left, right, up or down is hit and the plow does not move. Also when I hit one of those buttons the high beam light comes on in the truck and the right blinker also lights up.


----------



## chowda633 (Feb 3, 2011)

bmc1025;2041371 said:


> Are the battery cables hooked up?


Yes cables are hooked up. Put the test light on the negative side of the battery cable and then tested the pump on the plow and it light up when power was applied from the controller.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

3 port 3 plug?

The wires at the solenoid hooked up properly?
2 small to there own pins?
2 big, one in one out?


----------



## chowda633 (Feb 3, 2011)

dieselss;2041398 said:


> 3 port 3 plug?
> 
> The wires at the solenoid hooked up properly?
> 2 small to there own pins?
> 2 big, one in one out?


All my trucks are 2 plug MM1. Anyone have a wiring diagram for this setup? Might have to trace everything back. Can't seem to find the older MM1 2 plug wiring diagram anywhere.

Yes they are hooked up the same way as last year and it matchs the working truck's setup.

The broken truck setup worked great last year and nothing has changed this year. Just drove it around all summer.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://library.westernplows.com/doc...level=1&filename=21936_121704.pdf&doctype=pdf

The blinker and high beams are NOT tied into the plow circuit by any means. The only commen point is the bl/og ground. I'm also thinking it's somewhere in the relay wiring. Proper pin orientation? Properly relays?
ANYTHING done before hand?


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

Short the two large terminals on the solenoid together with a screwdriver. If the pump runs replace the solenoid, if it doesn't 're check the battery connections and the plow connections by having someone wiggle them while the controller is held. (being mindful of the moving plow of course) it seems like a bad ground


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Since you have another truck I would try swapping out truck side battery/power harness and see if that fixes it.


----------



## chowda633 (Feb 3, 2011)

HUGE THANKS TO EVERYONE! IT WORKS!!! I took all the connections off the battery and cleaned them with a air powered wire wheel, then I replaced the truck side harness plug with a replacement from fisher and it works mint now! I am not sure if it was a short or bad wiring at the battery but it is working perfect now! 

The plug on the truck side was rotted out bad tons of corrosion and we had an issue last year where we had to wiggle the plug at times to get it to function again. 

Heading out on a cruise tmw for a week so I will be offline. Have one more truck that is not functioning either going to worry about it when I get back though.

Sending the burned up controller out for repair I found a guy on ebay that repairs the fishstick circuit boards I will report back on how he is. He is based out of NY Costs about 80ish for the board repair. Cheaper than a new one for sure! 

Thank you again for all the responses! I will try and become more active here great group of people! 

Josh


----------

